# Prescription delivery in Kennesaw, GA



## Shish (Jan 24, 2017)

I need to have a prescription delivered from Lacey's Pharmacy, 790 Church Street, Marietta, GA. Anyone available?


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

How much money we talking? I'm in Woodstock. 

BTW it's not wise to put your address on a public forum.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> BTW it's not wise to put your address on a public forum.


I'm guessing she doesn't live at the pharmacy.


----------



## Shish (Jan 24, 2017)

Blackout 702 said:


> I'm guessing she doesn't live at the pharmacy.


$20, I live 5-10 minstrel away from Pharmacy.


----------



## Shish (Jan 24, 2017)

Reversoul, thanks for the address safety warning.


----------



## Shish (Jan 24, 2017)

I need to have a prescription delivered from Lacey's Pharmacy, 790 Church Street, Marietta,GA today by 6p.Anyone available?
Plus I am handicapped n need help getting to my appointment on Friday @2p. Need wheelchair(I don't have one) help to get from 3rd floor (my apartment), to Uber ride n appointment, pharmacy, groceries n back home (same wheelchair help up the stairs).


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Shish said:


> I need to have a prescription delivered from Lacey's Pharmacy, 790 Church Street, Marietta,GA today by 6p.Anyone available?
> Plus I am handicapped n need help getting to my appointment on Friday @2p. Need wheelchair(I don't have one) help to get from 3rd floor (my apartment), to Uber ride n appointment, pharmacy, groceries n back home (same wheelchair help up the stairs).


Hello. I just checked the app for available Ubers in your area, and it's showing at least 8 drivers within 5 minutes of your location right now. You should be able to request one whenever you need it. Once a driver accepts, I would suggest that you contact him or her, explain exactly what you require, then offer a tip for the extra service. I have no doubt that with an incentive, you'll have no problem obtaining your prescription.

Good luck, and have a great day!


----------



## Shish (Jan 24, 2017)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Hello. I just checked the app for available Ubers in your area, and it's showing at least 8 drivers within 5 minutes of your location right now. You should be able to request one whenever you need it. Once a driver accepts, I would suggest that you contact him or her, explain exactly what you require, then offer a tip for the extra service. I have no doubt that with an incentive, you'll have no problem obtaining your prescription.
> 
> Good luck, and have a great day!


Thanks for responding so fast. . Do you think twill be possible to get an uber driver with a wheelchair to help me get to my Friday appointment '?


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I'm guessing she doesn't live at the pharmacy.


Yeah I didn't say she did wise azz. I was just warning OP in case it came up in future responses.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Shish said:


> Thanks for responding so fast. . Do you think twill be possible to get an uber driver with a wheelchair to help me get to my Friday appointment '?


Do you have Uber WAV as an option there? If so, then yes. If not, then you will need to request either XL or SUV.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Do you have Uber WAV as an option there? If so, then yes. If not, then you will need to request either XL or SUV.


Was just thinking the same thing. I'm sure a driver will be willing to accommodate.


----------



## Shish (Jan 24, 2017)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Do you have Uber WAV as an option there? If so, then yes. If not, then you will need to request either XL or SUV.


Thanks, new at this, will look into it. 
Got the Prescription via uber!


----------



## Shish (Jan 24, 2017)

Reversoul said:


> Yeah I didn't say she did wise azz. I was just warning OP in case it came up in future responses.


Thanks for the warning luckily of the same mind set..


----------

